# Cult Hero



## Kipandbud (15 January 2009)

I have a 5yr old ISH mare who's sire is Cult Hero (tb). Despite hours of trawling the internet i have been unable to find much info on him other than that listed on the Irish Sports Horse Register.
Does anyone have one of his babies...and if so what are thay like?
I have tried emailing the Tara Stud in Ireland (where she was bred) but have had no luck. I only know that my mare was brought over here as a 3yr.


----------



## Ciss (15 January 2009)

According to the Worldwide Sport Horse Stallion Directory he stands withDesmond Noctor at Kilmurray, Gorey Co Wexford, Eire Tel; 0353 (0) 455 21923 0r  0353 (0) 87 6212773 so you could try giving him a call. There is no we site that I can identify. BTW he is a bay Tb stallion botn 1991.

HTH


----------



## Kipandbud (15 January 2009)

Thaks, I emailed Desmond Noctor as well but never got any reply.


----------



## no_no_nanette (15 January 2009)

Don't know if this helps at all 'cos its all hearsay ... but when I went to look at some youngsters a year ago at a big breeders and dealers yard in Limerick, Peter Lennard, he had some very nice youngsters by Cult Hero, and said that Pippa Funnell and Donal Barnwell were very keen on his youngsters .... BUT that they were often "professionals" horses - could be very sharp and sometimes challenging.


----------



## Kipandbud (15 January 2009)

Well i can definately confirm that!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




She can be very sharp but other than that is a lovely mare, she's only 6 in August so once baby is weaned i think she'll be off for some serious schooling as she was quite lean and needed to grow up when i got her as a 4 yrs old.


----------



## Burley01 (6 February 2009)

I also own a youngster (6 this year) by Cult Hero.  I bought her as a 2 year old and  agree she can be sharp and a bit of a handful  but that gives her that bit of something special and in and around the stable is an absolute darling and a total softy. 

I have also searched high and low for details about Cult Hero and would love to find a picture of him.   However when I have searched for him on the Internet I always come across several of his youngsters doing extremely well in the Eventing world  with some very impressive names owning/riding Cult Hero offspring.  If you are successful in finding information about him can you let me know??!!!??


----------



## Amandae27 (16 March 2009)

Hi - I have a Cult Hero gelding who is 5.  He is an angel in the stable and talented and brave to ride, but can be very challenging to lunge, clip, load, tack up, mount....anything that takes his fancy at any particular time.  I gather this display of dominance is 'normal' behaviour for a Cult Hero youngster, but that they do grow out of it, and once 'onside' are fantastic.

I would love any further info or pics if you have managed to get any....or photos of your youngsters.  Would be nice to see Finn's relatives!


----------



## lucretia (16 March 2009)

i know one that events but although wins plenty rosettes mostly because honest and workmanlike and does the job and i have never seen a picture of the stallion either.


----------



## lakeside_hero (2 June 2009)

hiiii!! i have a cult hero gelding!! and i havta say he is an absolute dote!! turned 7 yday and while he is adorable he does hav his moments! sounds like its common with cult hero offspring! mines also difficult to tack up especially with the bridle! hes a dream on the road but is a bit challeging in the arena! if any1 finds information on cult hero let me no! im dying to find out about him!


----------



## bowenbrodnant (6 June 2009)

Hello I have a mare by Cult Hero,He has become quite an prominent event sire, Pippa Funnell has been competeing on one as has William Fox Pitt  and john Marsdenand The french chap Eric someone. He has good youngstock coming thru now
I bred from my mare last year and if you look up  Ballymore hero or Brodnant Diamond bracelet you can see her and her foal. regards jools.  By the way if you google cult hero stallion you will see that he is still standing in Ireland


----------



## 1973 (23 December 2009)

all info on cult hero available here


----------



## kim betts (18 August 2011)

Hi, I have just purchased (last weekend) a beautiful 16hh Bay Mare by Cult Hero.  She tried it on with a few things in the first few days but now we seem to have a good relationship which will hopefully blossom into an amazingly close bond.   She is well schooled and listens to me in the saddle.  She feels lovely to ride and is very sensitive and responsive to the aids. She is fantastic in the menage and naturally gains more energy when out in my fields.  She is a forward going ride (but i wouldnt want a happy hacking plod!)  She has apparently hunted with previous owner and done a couple of local shows but now that experienced in competing.  I am taking her xc for our first outing this weekend, I'll only have owned her for 6 days by then so it should be interesting..  She has proven so far (5 days) to be an affection, well mannered, well schooled Mare.  And I love her..... :-D  xxx


----------



## kim betts (18 August 2011)

Hi,  i have just purchased an 8yr ish mare by Cult Hero which also came from Ireland.  Do you still have your Mare by Cult Hero?


----------



## alfiesmum (18 August 2011)

cult lady will be back out doing some bsja this year with a view to going back to BE. and like the rest can be very quirkly lol


----------



## no_no_nanette (19 August 2011)

Cult Hero has a 5 year old in the Burghley YEH finals, which underlines his value as an eventing sire.  Sadly, I think that he is no longer with us - I believe that he died earlier this year/late last year.


----------



## alfiesmum (19 August 2011)

yep he died end of last year i believe


----------



## TJP (20 August 2011)

Link topPhoto of Cult Hero & some info

http://tarahillstud.com/CultHero.html


----------



## eventrider23 (20 August 2011)

Tanya Kyle is competing a Cult Hero baby at the moment - she is currently lying in 7th place at Blair 2* at the moment on The Cult whome she has done very well on this season.


----------



## gadetra (21 August 2011)

Cult Hero was a prolific and extremely prepotent stallion. He is quite a bit of a legend as regards eventing offspring and IMHO one of the most successful and best TB eventing sires ever. Lovely types too. Enjoy yer 'Hero's  !!


----------



## middlebank (22 August 2011)

I could be wrong but as far as I am aware Angus Smales had a horse by Cult Hero at Blair this weekend. I also think that William Fox Pitt's Bay my Hero is by the same stallion also at Blair at the weekend.


----------



## emmababe (13 April 2012)

I have recently bought a lovely little  gielding who is rising 3.  He is red roan and is 15.1hh and his grand-sire is Cult Hero. His is unbroken as was his mother, however I am really looking forward to he challenge he presents.


----------



## emily1984 (14 April 2013)

With regard to the cult hero stock I have a very unusually coloured 4 year old gelding he is bay with a big diamond on his head and 4 white stockings. he is out of a cult hero mare and his sire is emperor Augustus.with this breeding I am hoping for great things.i have to say so far I find him very bidable he's not at all spooky or sharp he's very kind natured and a pleasure to work with he has an old head on young shoulders.fingers crossed he will have some talent to go with his kind nature if he does he will be one in a million.


----------



## no_no_nanette (14 April 2013)

Both stallions owned by Desmond Noctor - we saw Emperor Augustus when we visited the stud several years ago, and he seemed a very nice type.


----------

